# Canidae for my allergy dog?



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Maximus usually eats the Natural Balance Salmon and sweet potato and Leonidas will eat just about anything  but we have been feeding him Nutro lamb and rice since we couldn't find anything better that we could afford in Hawaii. (Maximus was eating Wellness as a puppy but when we moved to Hawaii a small bag was like 50 bucks!! heck no techno! )

Now that we have moved to WA I am trying to find a reasonable priced food both dogs can eat. We are on an island AGAIN so prices are a bit ridiculous at the only pet store on the island but I found a great store called "The Country Store", it is like a farmer supply kinda place! (never seen that before being a Hawaii girl!)

Anyway, they had Maximus' usual Salmon and rice but it was almost 60 bucks for a 35 pound bag :uhoh: and then another $45 for a 30 pound bag of the Nutro for Leonidas! Yikes! If i'm gonna spend that much I should get the "good stuff" right?! :

They had Evo $54 for a 35 pound bag, 30 pounds of Solid gold for $64 and a few others similar in price/quality as well... I used to work in a holistic pet food store so I know what I am looking for when looking at a bag but I have never seen Canidae so I don't know much about it. This store had a 40 pound bag for 30 bucks!! It's Canidae ALS. I guess they also have a allergy version but they were sold out today so I got another bag of the salmon and sweet potato for now. I did buy the Canidae to try for Leonidas instead of the Nutro (he gets the worst gas on that stuff!!)

I guess my question is, Is Canidae a higher quality food? Does anyone use the allergy formula? What about the ALS formula? What do you think?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

A lot of people have had problems with Canidae since the formula change a while back. Our GSD used to eat Canidae ALS, but she started getting really sick once they changed the formula, so we switched her to Pro Plan Performance formula and she has done great on that.

Our Goldens both eat California Natural Herring & Sweet Potato, which is a great food for dogs with allergies. Tucker has a corn allergy and he has done amazingly well on this food. We just started switching Tyson over to it from his Pro Plan puppy formula. We pay about $45 for a 30-pound bag.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

I haven't seen Pro Plan anywhere or I would sure try it! I've heard lots of great things about it! Do grocery stores sell it maybe? I've only ever checked the "specialty" pet stores.

What kind of "sick" are we talkinng about here? I sure don't want to make my boys sick!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Casey has been on Canidae with much success. He wasn't on it before they changed the formula so I can't speak for it then. There has never been any gastric upset or any other problems since the change in formula. I think it was mainly experienced by those dogs that were eating it at the time. It has been great for him and he has had his fair share of allergies. He has maintained nicely on it weight wise, too. He's recently gone to the senior platinum formula. I'd recommend it, especially because that sounds like the best deal around for you to try!

I love your new siggy pics of the boys @ the water! So cute!!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh good to hear! I'll try Leonidas on it and see how he does before I switch Maximus to the allergy formula I think. Even then, I'll be buying two bags of dog food! LOL! Do you think Leonidas can eat the allergy formula too?

Thanks btw  Those are new photos of the beach just a mile up the road from our new house! We walk there often!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't see why he can't! If he likes it, why not! I know that is would be a pain to have dogs on different formulas. For your sanity, I'd definitely put them both on whatever food you ultimately decide upon.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

My guys do really well on the Canidae ALS, and went through the formula change with no problems. I don't know if it would work for a dog with allergies-it would depend on what the allergies are. I like Canidae and really really want to get a job so I can start feeding it again!

Right now I am feeding Diamond Naturals, which is much cheaper than the Canidae, and the dogs seem to really like it and they do well on it also.

Neither food has wheat, corn or soy.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Maximus has justr about every allergy you can imagine. The vet actually gave us a list of what he WASN'T allergic to bc it was shorter. LOL!

As far as food goes, he has an issue with corn, wheat, oatmeal...basically any grain/starch is a no go for him. Aside from going totally raw (which we cannot afford!!) I don't really know what to do with him. He does alright on the Natural Balance Salmon but it's pretty expensive here for some reason. The Canidae was only 30 bucks!!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Alohaimee said:


> I haven't seen Pro Plan anywhere or I would sure try it! I've heard lots of great things about it! Do grocery stores sell it maybe? I've only ever checked the "specialty" pet stores.
> 
> What kind of "sick" are we talkinng about here? I sure don't want to make my boys sick!


She started throwing up her food after eating and eventually stopped eating altogether. We had no idea what was going on since that had never happened to her before, so we researched it and found out about the Canidae formula change, so we figured that had to be the problem. We immediately stopped feeding it and switched her over to the Pro Plan cold turkey with no problems and the vomiting stopped and her appetite came back. You can't buy Pro Plan in grocery stores. Places like PetCo and Petsmart have it. I think even Tractor Supply carries it. Pro Plan also makes a sensitive stomach and skin salmon formula, but we've never used it. I really love California Natural. It has done great things for Tucker's coat and ears (he used to get ear infections all the time). Tyson has done very well on the Pro Plan puppy formula, but we want both of our boys on the same food, so we're transitioning him to the CN that Tucker eats and he seems to love it so far. We're keeping our GSD on the Pro Plan since she's almost 11 years old and we don't want to mess with her food since she's doing so well on it.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Hmm. The closest petsmart is like an hour and a half away so that probably won't work for us. I guess we will just have to try it out and see what happens... 

I am a little nervous that the Canidae allergy formula was sold out today...what if it's sold out when I need it after we switch him? I am wondering if I should just suck it up and buy the spendy stuff Maximus is already on and put Leonidas on it too? I can always find it and Maximus is doing well on it, so it seems. *sigh*

This sucks! LOL!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Are you sure it was a 40 pound bag of Canidae? When they switched bags, I thought they went to 35 and 44 pound bags for the ALS.  Just make sure it isn't a left-over 40 pound bag from before the switch.

According to their website, the ALS comes in 35 and 44 pound bags. It does have rice and oatmeal in it, along with potato.

The Grain Free ALS does come in a 30 pound bag. I couldn't find anything on their website that comes in a 40 pound bag.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Ever thought of going raw, or doing a BARF type diet? Winnie has terrible, terrible allergies, and can't tolerate any grain besides brown rice, oatmeal, and whole wheat bread. He does fantastic on a raw diet. And it's actually cheaper than the grain-free hypoallergenic kibble that I can buy. I belong to a BARF co-op, so I can buy meat in bulk really cheap. Winnie does so well that I will stick to a BARF diet for him and any future dog, even if they have no allergies. He used to practially live on antibiotics and steriods before we switched him. He hasn't had one skin infection, hot spot, or ear infection since we switched 2 years ago. And he's become more lean, and developed more muscle mass. Since he's 8, this is a huge bonus. Just something to consider, I know a raw diet isn't for everyone.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Oops, Sorry! It IS a 35 pound bag! I've looked at so many dog foods today. 

I wonder if it is really worth the switch? Is Canidae better quality than Natural Balance? If I can get ahold of the allergy formula, is is worth switching the biys over or should I just take it back and stick with the natural balance salmon and switch Leonidas over to that? 


Gosh. So frustrating.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

If I did it for one, I'd have to do it for both of my dogs and we so cannot afford that! Everything is pretty expensive here (not as bad as Hawaii) but still spendy. I'll look more into it and see what info I can find. I am willing to do the best I can afford for my boys. I don't want to skimp out to save a buck, but I don't want to go broke either! LOL!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I switched my two from Canidae. They were on it for years. I purchase the food through Petfooddirect when they have a 22% off coupon. Even when I pay for shipping, the cost is less than what I pay at the local feed store. They are now on California Natural Lamb & Rice and Fromm Duck.

You can always order the food you chose through PFD. I usually get my order within a few days after ordering online. Just don't wait too long.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

If you want to order online, www.k9cuisine.com and www.pawschoice.com offer free shipping . They carry different brands, so you might want to check both to see their selection. I've used them both and have found good service.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yikes! Fromm on Pawschoice is incredibly more expensive than PFD.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Alohaimee said:


> I haven't seen Pro Plan anywhere or I would sure try it! I've heard lots of great things about it! Do grocery stores sell it maybe? I've only ever checked the "specialty" pet stores.
> 
> What kind of "sick" are we talkinng about here? I sure don't want to make my boys sick!


I had fed my dogs Canidae for several years, but when they changed the formula Lilah starting throwing up, diarrhea, and got so dehydrated she needed subq fluids at the vet. I won't feed that again. Robbie had diarrhea also, but he didn't get as sick.

They are both eating NB Sweet Potato and Fish, why don't you try feeding them both the same food?


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

I have fed our dogs Canidae ALS for a few years. The transition to the new formula was pretty smooth with only a short period of soft stools. When Elliot was diagnosed with epilepsy, I decided to try Canidae grain-free ALS. He has not had a seizure for over a year and does not require medication. I will keep feeding our dogs Canidae grain-free as long as they are doing so well on it.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

mylissyk, I am trying to get them both on the same food. Max is on NB fish and sweet potato and doing great it's just pretty expensive here for 2 big dogs to be on. The Canidae was cheaper and I had heard it was a quality food so I wanted to try it. Leoniodas ate it this mornng but I am going to just put them both on NB I think. I'll just have to suck it up and spend the extra. I never knew dog food would be such a big deal! LOL!

Thanks everyone for allthe help and advice.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Yikes! Fromm on Pawschoice is incredibly more expensive than PFD.


 
I noticed that. Luckily, I can get Fromm locally... 30 lbs of the duck for $45. I ordered Acana from paws choice for a good price though.


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

Alohaimee said:


> I wonder if it is really worth the switch? Is Canidae better quality than Natural Balance?
> Gosh. So frustrating.


IMO - YES! Natural Balance is more potatoes than fish. Canidae IMO is a better food.

I have been feeding Canidae for several years and so far it is the only food that consistently works for all of my dogs.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Another vote for California Natural here. We use the lamb and rice with great success since Brady is very allergic too. But if the rice is a problem, they do have the herring formula. And with CN, meat/fish is the first ingredient, unlike natural balance that recently changed their formula to have more potato than meat. After a 1 year battle of trying different foods, I believe a limited ingredient food is best for dogs who have numerous food allergies.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

I wish I could get California natural around here. I can't find it anywhere and i'm not to keen on buying online... 

He seems to be doing well on the NB for now.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

I feed California Natural Herring and Sweet potato. Pearl my lab has anal gland issues. I mix a small bag of the California Natural Lite in with the large bag of the Herring and Sweet Potato. She has not had an episode in over a year. (Knock on Wood). I am presently switching our new girl Brie from Pedigree to the California Natural. Put both dogs on the same food if it works for them it is much easier, and less work in the long run.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Blue Buffalo has a line called Blue Basics for dogs with allergies. All BB foods are wheat, soy, and corn free. =) If you go to their website, you can sign up and they'll mail you a $5 off coupon. I have my 12 week old Golden on the Blue Buffalo large breed puppy. Our vet said it's what she feeds her own dogs. We had him on Eukanuba large breed puppy before the Blue Buffalo and he had dandruff...none of that now!

I also spoke with a rep from California Natural while I was at the pet store. He said they have very limited ingredients in all of their food, so that may be good for your dog with allergies. =)


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Blush was very ill after Canidae changed their formula & the company rep basically told me, too bad. I'll never again feed one of their formulas. We have had very good luck with Taste of the Wild. she's been on the High Prairie formula for over a year, but we will soon be switching to the wetlands formula due to it's higher fiber content.

BTW: she has Celiac disease & reacts to all grains


----------

